# FML! Once again rear damage. PICS



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

OK last friday i finally got my GTO out of the body shop after 3 weeks of basically a new rear. everything to do with the bumper even a new rear body panel was cut ot and replaced. $4700 the guy had to pay for rear ending me. ANYWAYS yessterday driveing down 295 well its happened again. there was a metal pipe in the middle of the lane the car in front of me startled it and well yeah i ran it straight over. heres what i have found.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You are having some bad luck man.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Bummer! I'm sure you meant the other car *straddled* it?. How close behind the other car were you? I had that happen to me once a few years ago in another car I owned and ever since then I always attempt to leave enough space between my car and the one in front of me to see and avoid stuff like that.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If a dent in the muffler is the only damage, I wouldn't sweat it.


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

dude this car is one of those cursed cars. I bought the car with a 18" long gash in the pass door 3inch wide bought 1" deep. Drove the car around for the weekend and the dealership had the car fixed (for free) that monday. I didnt get the car back till that next monday. littually 12 days later i get rearend. car goes into the shop again exactly 3 weeks long (21days) i just got it back friday and now 4 days later this happens. yeah FML


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

HP11 said:


> Bummer! I'm sure you meant the other car *straddled* it?. How close behind the other car were you? I had that happen to me once a few years ago in another car I owned and ever since then I always attempt to leave enough space between my car and the one in front of me to see and avoid stuff like that.



yeah straddled lol my bad. i was atleast 2 cars but probably not any further so by time i figured what he was doing i was already on top of it.


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

Rukee said:


> If a dent in the muffler is the only damage, I wouldn't sweat it.



no it ripped a hole in the muffler. it sounds like crap now.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I bet if you traded hoods with me your car would be accident free


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> I bet if you traded hoods with me your car would be accident free


hmmmm i might have to take that offer. does sounds legit lol


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

You and my friend both have bad luck with cars. I suggest finding one of those mudbaths or asians to have your body cleansed of any bad sprits:lol:


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow that really sucks! Maybe if its legal you should outfit you car with flashing amber lights and those foam water noodles!

Hope your luck gets better.


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

GM4life said:


> You and my friend both have bad luck with cars. I suggest finding one of those mudbaths or asians to have your body cleansed of any bad sprits:lol:


APPT: 2:30 this friday. wish me luck!!! HAHAHA:rofl:


----------

